# حوار مع الاخ عبود عبدة عبود



## بايبل333 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*"سلام المسيح"

أحب أن اشكر الرب يسوع على نعمتة الغنية الصالحة 
التى يهبها لكل أبنائة من أمبارح كنت ساضع هنا حوار مع الاخ عبود عبدة لم لا ياتى للمسيح وكنت اريد أن أفضفض معاة 
ولكن مشيئة الله رائعة غيرت الآنسان فى وقت قياسى 


وأحب أقول للاخ عبود 

*[Q-BIBLE] *1) رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 5: 17
**إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ فَهُوَ خَلِيقَةٌ جَدِيدَةٌ: الأَشْيَاءُ الْعَتِيقَةُ قَدْ مَضَتْ، هُوَذَا الْكُلُّ قَدْ صَارَ جَدِيدًا.
*[/Q-BIBLE]
*



*
*مبروك عليك نعمة المسيح 


دعنى أتكلم معاك فلطالما مواضيعك رائعة مشاركتك قيمة 
أحب أتكلم معاك حول ديانة الآسلام وبكل صراحة أخبرنى ما الايجابيات والسلبيات التى كنت تراها هذا الدين .
مع عائلتك مع نفسك مع الاخرين .


وسلام المسيح معك ومع الجميــــــع
*​


----------



## rania79 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك عليك عبود دخوللك للدين الحق فرحتللك بجد
يالا متابعة معاكم


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 نوفمبر 2011)

متابع ...
 مبروك عليك الخلاص​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يابايبل ...وشكرا ليكم جميعاً فرد فرد بأسمه منعاً للسهو والنسيان..
*أية الإحراج ده كله يابايبل ؟لية كده خلى الطابق مستور ...*​ 
عموماً قولى عايز أية وأنا تحت أمرك وتحت امركم جميعاً فى أى أسئلة 
حتى ولو كانت محرجة ماعنديش مانع ...
أنا متعود ع الصراحة وأكره الكذب وأمقت النفاق 
*( ملحوظة مهمة )* : بعض الكلمات هتكون باللغة المصرية العامية اللى مش فاهم يقولى مش فاهم مافيش أحراج ...
*أولاً :*
فيه ناس كتيرة جدا هنا ساعدتنى على اتخاذ القرار وهى لاتدرى 
*ثانياً :*
القرار ده أخد سنين ومراحل وتفكير وبحث وقراءة - يمكن يكون أتأخر شوية - نظراً لظروف العمل والوقت وظروف شخصية
*ثالثاً :*
عايزين تعرفوا اية بالظبط وأنا تحت أمركم 
*رابعاً :*
أى شخص أسأت له أو جرحته بكلمة أو أسأت التعبير معاه أو تلفظت معاه بأى لفظ غير سليم - *فأنا أعتذر له هنا على الملأ* لأن ولا شئ من ناحيتى مقصود بالأساءة لأى حد 
*خامساً :*
أى مسلم عضو كان أو ضيف يريد طرح أى سؤال على أى شكل يكون يتفضل 
*وبما إن بايبل هو من أستضافنى فليتفضل هو بطرح السؤال الأول*


----------



## بايبل333 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*أن فرحتى كبيــــــرة يعجز اللسان التكلم بها *​ 


*أخبرنى يا ابن الملك ما هى الاختلافات الاساسية التى كنت تراها بين الآسلام والمسيحية .؟*​


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *أن فرحتى كبيــــــرة يعجز اللسان التكلم بها *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*بابيل الحبيب .... مع تحفظي علي السؤال .....*
*في كيفية وضع المسيحية والأسلام في مقارنة واحدة لنتواصل حولهما  *

*ولكن أعذرني ع التدخل ..... أنا شايف أننا نفصلهم علي حدا ... بعد اذنك طبعاً*
*المسيحية وما راه فيها جذبه إليها *
*والأسلام وما أدركه فيه من تعاليم نفرته منه*

*تقبلوا تحياتي وأعتذارتي*​


----------



## بايبل333 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

* حبيببى تويــــن*


*شكراً ولكن غرضى ليس المقارنة بين الآسلام والمسيحية فشتان ان نضع *

*كلام الخالق مع كلام المخلوق ولكن اريد أن أسمع عن رويئتة للمسيح ومحمد *

*كيف يرى هنا وهناك اعتقد الموضوع هيستدركة صح الاخ عبود *

*ولكن كلامك *


*كلمنا عن الآسلام يا أخ عبــــــود *
*وبعد ننتهى ندخل فى المسيحية وقصة العبور*


*سلام ونعــــمة.*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 نوفمبر 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *شكراً ولكن غرضى ليس المقارنة بين الآسلام والمسيحية *​​​


​*الآسلام معتنق صحيح من وجهة نظر أتباعه ...*
*بل ماعاداه يعتبر كُفر بواح وشرك بالله ...*
*وكانت هذه الفكرة فى حد ذاتها هى حجر الزاوية الذى منه بدأ رفضى لتلك العقيدة ...*
*المقارنة يجب أن تتم لسبب هام جداً*
*معظم المتحولين عن كعبة رب البيت يتحولوا الى اللادينية ومنهم من يتحول الى الإلحاد مباشرة ...*
*ولذا يجب ان نعى الآتى :*
*ماذا يقدم الأسلام وماذا تقدم المسيحية *
*ليست القصة تغيير ديانة أو ملة أو معتقد*
*بل القصة تكمن في ماذا قدم الرب هنا وماذا قدم هناك ؟*
*وهذا سيكون فى مشاركة تالية غدا نظرا لضيق الوقت حالياً*
*فارجو المعذرة ...*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*قطعت رحلة طويلة قبل أن أصل ...*
*وُلدت فى الأسلام وعلى الأسلام وكل شئ أسلام فى أسلام *

*والتعليم فى بلادنا بعضه دين ونصفه دين وكله دين ...أصحى بالدين وأنام بالدين وأربى أولادى على الدين واركب سيارتى بالدين *
*وأتاجر بالدين وأستشير الدين واخاف من الدين وارتعب من الدين ولا أنام الا بعد أن أصلى وألا سيطلع الدين ...*

*من صغرى وانا أرفض هذا التهديد ..لو حلمت بفتاة فأخاف أن أستيقظ وقد بُتر عضو من أعضائى ذنباً على شهوة أرتكبتها وأنا نائم ...واهرع على الأغتسال قبل أن تلعننى الملائكة فى كل خطوة ...( الملايكة ماوراهش شغلانة الا شاب أحتلم ليلاً ) ...*
*دائما أنا جاهل والشيخ فقط هو من يقرر دخول الحمام وطلوع السلم وهبوط درج ..لو ألتفت يمين هيحاسبنى ولو شمال سيصفعنى على قفايا ...ولو ألتفت لفوق هيخطف بصرى والعياذ بالله ...مع أنه قال أفلا يتفكرون فى خلق ((السموات)) والأرض ؟؟ ...*
*فإذا به يقولك ما تبصش لفوق فى السما لأحسن يعميك ...لو سلمت على جارى المسيحى فأنا أبن ستين ...ويرجع يقولى النبى وصى على سابع جار والنبى زار اليهودى فى الدار ...لو سهرت مع صاحب عمل مسيحى فهو وليى ..*
*ولن يكون الله لى ولياً وسيدخلنى جهنم وبئس المصير وهيشوينى فى النار..*

*لو صليت يبقى الله أعلم أستجاب والا ماستجبشى ...*
*يعنى أنت وحظك ...ممكن صلاتك تبقى عبارة عن خرقة بالية تلقيها الملائكة فى وجهك ..*
*وأحتمال كبير ووارد تتف عليك وتديك بالشلوت وانت مغادر المسجد .....*
*لو صومت لعله يتقبل ..ماأدراك لعلك عملت حاجة كدة والا كدة ...لو حصل لى مصيبة يبقى من أعمالى ...ولو خير يبقى من ربنا ..*

*رب الكعبة ماعليهوش أى مسئوليات تجاهى ...*
*هو بيعاقبنى بس ...*
*ويعذبنى بس ...*
*ويمقتنى ...ويكرهنى ويكره اللى جابونى ...*
*لو ربحت تجارة يبقى بتوفيق منه هو بس ...هو فقط من أراد أن أربح ...لا تخطيط ولا متابعة ولا جهد مبذول ولا سهر الليالى ولا حرقة أعصاب ولا أى حاجة من دى هى السبب ...السبب أن هو راضى عنى ...ويقولوا لك خذ بالأسباب ..*
*طيب أنا أخدت بالأسباب أنا راجل كويس ؟ ...*
*قالوا لى لأ ...لو ربنا مش رايد لك تنجح وتربح مش هتنجح ولا تربح ....*
*ولو خسرت ( حتى لأسباب تتعلق بالسوق وسعر الصرف أو غرق مركب عليها البضائع ) يبقى أنت بس اللى غلطان ..لعلك أدخلت على فلوسك حاجة حرام ...الكوارث الطبيعة عبارة عن غضب منه علينا ...والرياح الجميلة والنسمة الرقيقة لأنه راض علينا ...*

*مع أننا مانستحقش منه أنه يرضى ...*
*عملت أية علشان ربنا يرضى عنك ؟؟..*
*ولا حاجة ...حتى ولو عملت ماتغترش بنفسك قوى كده ...فالحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام وكفى بها نعمة ...*
*طيب اللى مش مسلمين ولا اتولدوا على الأسلام مالهم دول ؟...يعمل فيهم أية ؟؟ ..*
*لا اجابة ...*
*(يُتبع )*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*مافيش حاجة أسمها "حب" ولا حتى من ربنا ...*

*ربنا أية ده اللى يحب ...*

*ربنا يكره بس ..هو المنتقم الجبار ...هو "المُقيت" ...فيه حد يسمى ربه "المُقيت" ؟!!*

*عيد الحب حرام ...عيد الشرطة حرام ... عيد شم النسيم حرام ...عيد السويس حرام ...*

*عيد الأم أحرم .. مع ان نبيهم قال أمك ثم أمك ثم أمك ... مافيش حاجة أسمها عيد إلا "عيد الفطر " و" الأضحى" وماعداهما بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة فى النار ...*

*يعنى أحتفالى وأحتفائى بأمى بدعة ؟؟؟..بتوصينى عليها لية بقى ؟؟*

*مافيش حاجة أسمها تحب بنت وتتجوزها ...بل قال : أظفر بذات الدين.. ..وقد فعلت ..فطلع معاها دينى ...*

*الموسيقى حرام ...الفن حرام ...*

*التدخين حرام ..*

*السهر بعد صلاة العشا حرام ...صحيانك بعد الفجر حرام ...*

*التلفزيون حرام ..مع انهم ملوا التلفزيون ثرثرة وكلام ...*

*البدلة حرام ..الكرافتة حرام .. *

*حلاقة الذقن حرام ...*

*البنك حرام ...البورصة حرام ...*

*الأختلاط حرام ..مع انهم كانوا بيختلطوا مع الجوارى يرقصوا لهم ويغنوا لهم ويبسطوهم آخر انبساط...وابن الخطاب كان عنده جوارى يخدمن بأثدائهن (!!) ... ورسولهم كان يسلب النسوان ويقلبهم ويوهبوا له أنفسهن (!!).. *
*مش فاهم يعنى جت علينا أحنا وأتحرمت الدنيا وما فيها ؟*

*رب الكعبة داخل فى كل صغيرة وكبيرة ...واقف لنا بالعصاية ورا كل باب ...بيدخل معانا الحمام وبيدخل علينا غرف النوم يشوفنا بنضاجع نسائنا حسب الشرع وحسب أحاديث رسوله وألا أزاى ؟ والمصيبة أنه مش هو لوحده اللى معانا ...لأ ...ده الشيطان كمان ...غير الملايكة بالتأكيد ...*

*يعنى بيبقى عندنا فى غرفة نومنا حفلة ليلتها يعنى مش أنت والمدام لوحديكم فى لحظة أنس وأنسجام...لحظة حب جميلة ...لأ ...*
*جيش يابا واقف بيتفرج ويهيص ...وأحتمال كبير أن فيه ملاك بيصور كل الأوضاع تحسباً لحسابك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم ..*
*قالوا فى الحديث :*

*إذا ما قلتش بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قبلها الشيطان بيكون معاك (!!!) ...يانهار أسود ؟!...بقى الشيطان معايا ومع مراتى على سريرى وفى غرفة النوم ؟؟؟ ...خلونى أسأل الولية مرة ..*

*كان فيه حد معاكى غيرى؟ *

*قالت لى : يعنى أية ياراجل ..؟!!...أنت أتخبلت وألا مبلبع حاجة ع المسا ؟ ..*

*قلت : لا دى ولا دى ..ده رسولك اللى قال ..(!!) ...*

*قالت : عليه الصلاة والسلام ...*

*قلت لها : طب نامى نامى ..شكر الله سعيكم ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*والقصة أعلاه ليست للتهريج ( كما سيظن البعض ) *
*ولكنها نُبذة بسيطة أو لقطات سريعة لحياة المسلم ...كيف يفكر ..كيف يعيش مع مجموعات الهلاوس الدينية المُحاط بها ...حتى فى أدق شئون الحياة وأجمل لحظات حميمية لأنسان أراد أن يتبادل مع شريكة عمره وحياته مودة وحب وأحترام وقيم جميلة تُترجم الى أفعال طبيعية خلقها الرب فى الأنسان ...*
*أو كما قال فى القرآن ( لتسكنوا اليها ) (!!) *
*لقد ظلوا يقولون ألفا وأربعمائة عام “أربعة عشر قرنا” البخاري يقول وابن عباس يقول وابن تيمية يقول وبن لادن يقول *
*ليرقعوا الأسلام ..ليرفعوا الأسلام الى مصاف الأديان ... قالوا طويلا وقننوا طويلا*
*لكن اليوم من سيقول ؟ *
*هو نحن .. الناس *
*أنا وابنى سنقول ...*
*سنقول كل مختلف عن المعلوم بالضرورة ،*​

*كل ما يخالف العقل ترهات ...*
*خرافات ..*
*خزعبلات ...*
*أشياءاً من صنعكم ...*​
* وسنعلن كل رأي يضرب الخطوط الحمراء جميعا  ويهتكها هتكا ....​​​*
​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*متابع .....*
*شكراً يا عبود علي صراحتك وسردك الرائع لقصة عبورك*


*بس تسمحلي بحاجة ممكن ؟*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*متابعه-------*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *متابع .....*​
> *شكراً يا عبود علي صراحتك وسردك الرائع لقصة عبورك*​
> 
> 
> *بس تسمحلي بحاجة ممكن ؟*​


*طبعا أتفضل قول كل شئ وأسأل ماتريده ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*متابعه الحوار مع تسجيل اعجابى الشديد لاسلوبك اخى عبود  ..
موفق
وشكرااا اخى بايبل للحوار الرائع*


----------



## مسرة (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*اسلوبك في الكتابه ممتع, و يُفهم بوضوح*
*متابعة بشوق لمعرفة تجربتك مع الاسلام *
*و معرفة رأيك بالمسيحية *


*اطلب بسماح منك عندما تحدثنا عن المسيحية ان تذكر النقاط *
*التي كانت مثلا صعبة لفهمها او التي لم تناسبك في البداية*


*شكرا على تعبك و الرب يملئ حياتك بركة و محبة*


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طبعا أتفضل قول كل شئ وأسأل ماتريده ...*


 
*شكراً يا باشا .... *
*بس هيبقي في بعض النقاط المقتبسة من مشاركاتك .... هبقي حابب أعلق عليها ,,, مش أسال عليها ,,, بس هيبقي مجرد تعليق لو وجدت *
*وطبعاً ده بعد إذنك وبعد إذن الأخ بايبل *
*ومش هيبقي في أي تشتيت *

*متابع للجديد 30:*​


----------



## TELLER (26 نوفمبر 2011)

تجربة رائعة يا عبود
فعلا لا شىء جدير بالاحترام مثل شخص  احترم عقله ولم يقبل بكل ما يملى عليه

وباعتبار انى مسلم  هل تاذن لى ان استفيد من تجربتك 
لعل وعسى !!

ولتكن البداية ممكن اعرف منك يا عبود  هل مشكلتك مع الاسلام  فى احكامه او فى  مواصفات الهه  او كلاهما ؟

وشكرا لك


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك اخي عبود الخلاص
اسلوبك مشوق جدااااااااااا في سرد كلماتك وواضح
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق الدائم في حياتك الجديده مع يسوع

متابعه


----------



## اليعازر (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*متابع* مع ابتسامة عريضة...لأنك  "قلبت علينا المواجع".

مع تنويه بالأسلوب المميز في السرد.                  :t31:


----------



## أنجيلا (26 نوفمبر 2011)

> *لو صليت يبقى الله أعلم أستجاب والا ماستجبشى ...*
> *يعنى أنت وحظك ...ممكن صلاتك تبقى عبارة عن خرقة بالية تلقيها الملائكة فى وجهك ..*
> *وأحتمال كبير ووارد تتف عليك وتديك بالشلوت وانت مغادر المسجد .....*
> *لو صومت لعله يتقبل ..ماأدراك لعلك عملت حاجة كدة والا كدة ...لو حصل لى مصيبة يبقى من أعمالى ...ولو خير يبقى من ربنا ..*
> ...


*النقاط دول بالذاااااات كانوا اكثر حاجة بتتعبني
يعني صلي وصوم واتعب وقوم الليل وووووو بس في النهاية ممكن اعمالك متتقبلش لان ربنا بيقبل بمزاجه 
بيصير كل همك ان اعمالك تُقبل وبتدعي وتبكي بحرقة مذلولا امام الرب الجبار المقيت ده عشان يتكرم ويقبل اعمالك بس

اي سوء هو مني واي حاجة كويس هي من الله وحدو!!

بجد دين مريض لرب مصاب بالنرجسية........



مبروك عليك يا عبود الخلاص 

متابعة... *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرحباً بعودتك أخ تيللر ...ويشرفنى أنك هنا *



TELLER قال:


> تجربة رائعة يا عبود


 *عقبالك ...*


> فعلا لا شىء جدير بالاحترام مثل شخص احترم عقله ولم يقبل بكل ما يملى عليه


*العقل الأنسانى هو الشئ الوحيد الجدير بالأحترام ولها تفاصيل تاتى فيما بعد ...*



> وباعتبار انى مسلم هل تاذن لى ان استفيد من تجربتك
> لعل وعسى !!



*تجربتى بسيطة وأستطيع أن ألخصها لك فى نصيحة ...*
*لو نجحت يا تيللر فى أسقاط القداسة لمدة ساعة واحدة فقط تقرأ فيها القرآن أو سيرة الرسول ...*
*تبدو نصيحة بسيطة وسهلة ولكنها صعبة التحقيق ..*
*أنزع الخوف ...أسقط القداسة ...جرب ..أقتحم عالم الهلاوس ..*
*عندها ستعرف عما أتكلم ..تمنياتى لك بكل توفيق *




> ولتكن البداية ممكن اعرف منك يا عبود هل مشكلتك مع الاسلام فى احكامه



*أية أحكام تقصد ؟؟؟*
*الأحكام على المذاهب الأربعة ؟ ..أم الأحكام الواردة فى تفاسير المفسرين أم الأحكام الواردة فى المذاهب الأخرى من شيعة وسنة وأسماعيليلة وقرآنيون وصوفيون وأباضية ووووو ....*
*أحكام الأزهر أم الحوينى أو بن لادن أم الأخوان ؟*
*خليط كبير جداً تختلف بينهم الأحكام ..فلم أفهم مقصدك *



> او فى مواصفات الهه او كلاهما ؟



*مواصفات ألهه *



> وشكرا لك



*أنا الذى أشكرك ولا تتردد فى المتابعة أو المشاركة وارحب بأية أسئلة أو أعترضات ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *متابعه الحوار مع تسجيل اعجابى الشديد لاسلوبك اخى عبود ..*
> *موفق*
> *وشكرااا اخى بايبل للحوار الرائع*


*شكراً يا أستاذة ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2011)

مسرة قال:


> *اسلوبك في الكتابه ممتع, و يُفهم بوضوح*
> *أشكرك على الأطراء ...*
> 
> *متابعة بشوق لمعرفة تجربتك مع الاسلام *
> ...


*سيأتى كل شئ فى حينه بالترتيب ...*
*لأن الخروج من الملة الأسلامية ليس بالشئ الهين ولا هو بالسهل لأسباب سيتم أيرادها لكم تباعاً ...*
*اشكر ذوقك وأنتقائك للكلمات ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*أشكر جميع من وضع تعليق لى وشارك واهتم ...فرد فرد بأسمه فإن قصرت يكون تقصيرى فقط ناتج عن مشاغل تتعلق بالعمل والوقت*
*لا أكثر ...نتابع سوياً لأنى حاسس أننى لم أشف غليل أخى بايبل حتى الآن ..*


----------



## staregypt (26 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فى حياتك
ويديم عليك نعمته
وبركته
وسلامه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*سنعلن كل رأي يضرب الخطوط الحمراء جميعا ويهتكها هتكا ....*​

​​​​​*أنتهى زمنكم ...وجاء زمان أولادنا ...زمان المستقبل ... *
*وسنتجاوز كل الأسوار المانعة القامعة من ثوابت أمة ما انا بقارئ ...*
*سنقول مصالحنا ومعاشنا ومستقبلنا وحرياتنا وحقوقنا الإنسانية ....*
*سنقول لأمهاتنا ولأخواتنا ولزوجاتنا ولبناتنا لستن بعورة ...*
*اريد لأبنى عندما ينزل مطار أى بلد فى العالم أن يحتفوا به وبإنجازه وعلمه ونبوغه ...*
*لا أن يحتقروه ويفتشوا فى ملابسه الداخلية لأنه مسلم بزبيبة ...أو لأن له ملامح شرق أوسطية*
*كفى ياسادة لقد انتهى بنا المشايخ إلى كاريكاتير دموي ومحل هزوء وسخرية واحتقار من شعوب العالم بعد أن وأدوا وقتلوا كل جميل في بلادنا *
*المسلم قد سلم دماغه للمشايخ بالتمام والكمال فهو يسير وفق برنامج روبوتى من الأوامر والنواهي ... *
*متي يصحو *
*ومتي ينام *
*وكيف ينام *
*وبماذا يدعو قبل أو بعد وما هو الوضع المستحب اثناء الدعاء على ظهورهم أم على جنوبهم *
*لأن المشايخ هم* *حفظة كتاب ما فرط الله فيه من شئ (!)*​
*كل شئ عندهم فى الأسلام كامل كومبليت صالح لكل مكان في مكة أو في اليابان ولكل زمان مضي أو لم يأت بعد*

*وفى الأسلام ياسادة ( الأله ) حاضر فى كل وقت وهو يتدخل في كل كبيرة وصغيرة ، وينشغل بتوافه الأمور*
*( مع انه لم يستجب لهم طوال 14 قرناً من الدعاء على الآخر بالأمراض والأسقام والشلل الرعاش والأسخربوط والبرى برى ) *

*مع أنه وضع للكون عقوبات تفصيلية فيها من ألوان وفنون العذابات ما لا حصر له ولا راد لقضائه وانظر لهذا الرب وتمعن فى كيفية رصد قرآنه لمختلف صنوف العذاب ...*

*مع أنه ( أيضاً ) يقول ( والله غنى عن العالمين ) وهو موضوع فتحته فى القسم الأسلامى ولم يرد على أحد ...وكان نفسى واحد يدخل يقول لى أنت غلطان ...أنت مش فاهم (كالعادة) ، لكن لا أحد ياسادة دخل وقال حاجة ، أنظر لتفاصيل الرعب الدائم من : *

*شى على النار *
*قلى فى الزيت *
*ماء كلمُهل يشوى الوجوه بئس الشراب وساءت مرتفقا (!!)*
*سلاسل ذرعها سبعون ذراعاً ( ولاتعرف على وجه التحديد لماذا حدد هذا الطول بالذات ) *
*وأنا أتحدى أى من المتنطعين أن يقول لى ماهى الحكمة فى طول هذه السلسلة ؟!*

*تعليق البنات والأمهات من شعورهن لمجرد أنهن لم يرتدين قطعة قماش على رؤوسهن ...أى أله تافة هذا الذى يشغله شعر المرأة ؟!*

*ثعابين قُرع مع قبر الذى يضم المقبور فيه آناء الليل وأطراف النهار ( هذا ان كان هناك نهاراً من اصله ) – ولا تفهم ماذا عن من مات غريقاً ؟ ...أين قبره الذى سينضم عليه ؟ ..ولا ماذا عن من مات محترقاً داخل طائرة لم يتبق منه ولا حتى فُتات ..*

*تعذيب فى القبر حتى قيام الساعة ..وحتى اذا حانت الساعة أدخلوهم أشد العذاب ...(!!)*​*ولكن علينا ان نصدق وعلى الشيخ والمفسر أن يبرر... ويشرح ....ويجتاز بمعانى الأحاديث والآيات أفاق الأساطير ...*

*فتباً لكل أسطورة سرقت منى الأيام وتباً لى لو تركتها تفعل مع أبنى ...*​


----------



## بايبل333 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*رائـــــــع أستاذ عبود متشوق جداً 
ويتفضل الاخ توين بطرح الآسئلة واللى حابب يشارك يتفضل 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*هل من أسئلة حتى الآن ؟*
*توين ؟*
*تيللر ؟*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*سلام و نعمة أخي عبود ...مبروك عليك الخلاص و المسيح يبارك حياتك . 
أحيي اسلوبك في السرد فعلا أسلوب متميز .تقبل مروري و متابعتي .*


----------



## نغم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

اسلوب شيق جدا وممتع يجعل القارى يتمشى في ثنايا احرف الكلمات ولايمل ولايتعب.. 
كما ان شخصك وتجربتك مثيرة للفضول تجعلنى انتظر بحماس كل حرف او مقطع جديد ..
روح المسيح تحل فيك للابد ..

***
تحية مليئة بالشكر والتقدير لشخصك (*بايبل*) لطرحك موضوع مميز


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *سلام و نعمة أخي عبود ...مبروك عليك الخلاص و المسيح يبارك حياتك . *
> *أحيي اسلوبك في السرد فعلا أسلوب متميز .تقبل مروري و متابعتي .*[/QUOTE]
> *مرورك شرف لى ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2011)

نغم قال:


> اسلوب شيق جدا وممتع يجعل القارى يتمشى في ثنايا احرف الكلمات ولايمل ولايتعب..
> كما ان شخصك وتجربتك مثيرة للفضول تجعلنى انتظر بحماس كل حرف او مقطع جديد ..
> روح المسيح تحل فيك للابد ..
> 
> ...


*كلماتك يانغم أحسن من كلماتى بكثير ...*
*كل حرف مكتوب هنا أستغرق سنوات فى (ثنايا) مخى ..*
*فلا عجب أن تقفز منه الكلمات فى حرية بعد طول كبت ومعاناة*
*أشكرك ...*


----------



## TELLER (27 نوفمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مرحباً بعودتك أخ تيللر ...ويشرفنى أنك هنا *
> *شكرا لك*
> *عقبالك ...*
> *وكل باحث عن الحق*
> ...


 
تحياتى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مرحب بعوتك تيللر ومتابعتك ...



> *وهل انت اسقطت قدسيته اولا ثم قراته
> ام قراته اولا ثم اسقطت قدسيته ؟؟؟؟*



*مررت بخمس مراحل ...أولها سقوط البخارى والذين معه *
*وآخرها سقوط القرآن ...*


> *فعقل بلا مبدا هو سفينة بلا شراع*



*السفن الآن تعمل بقوة البخار والوقود *


> *وهل كنت تعتنق كل هذه المذاهب ؟*



*بالقطع لا ...ولكننى قرأت فيها *


> *كل عقيدة تدعوا الى اله تعرفك من هو هذا الاله فهل كان لديك مشكله مع الاسلام فى هذا *


*من المؤكد ...*


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

طريقك سردك روعة بجد 
وياترى كنت مسلم معتدل ولا متعصب لدينك؟
وكنت بتعامل المسحين اازى واية فكرك عنهم وقتها؟
وياريت نعرف منك قصة عبورك تمت اازى ؟


----------



## TELLER (27 نوفمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> مرحب بعوتك تيللر ومتابعتك ...
> 
> *مررت بخمس مراحل ...أولها سقوط البخارى والذين معه *
> *وآخرها سقوط القرآن ...*
> ...


k

اذن ما  مشكلتك مع الاله الذى عرفك به الاسلام


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكر الرب الذى اختارنا لنكون من المؤمنين به الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## tonyturboman (28 نوفمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كل حرف مكتوب هنا أستغرق سنوات فى (ثنايا) مخى ..*
> * ...*


 يمزق قلبى أناس يستغرقون هذه السنوات ولا يصلون الى الحق
وتضيع حياتهم هباء
فلنذكرهم دائما فى صلواتنا
ومبروك اخى فرحت قلبى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2011)

TELLER قال:


> k
> 
> اذن ما مشكلتك مع الاله الذى عرفك به الاسلام


*أقرأ من الأول ...*
*أو أنتظر ماسيأتى ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> طريقك سردك روعة بجد


*أشكرك على الأطراء ..*




> وياترى كنت مسلم معتدل ولا متعصب لدينك؟


*مسلم عادى ممن ترينهم يومياً من حولك ...*
*بالرغم من أننى كنت أمتلك شركة سياحة دينية ( حج وعمرة)*




> وكنت بتعامل المسحين اازى واية فكرك عنهم وقتها؟


 
*تقدرى تدخلى على شهادتى بعنوان ( كنت مسلماً ) ..فيها سرد بسيط وخلفية عن البدايات ....*
*أما عن التعامل مع المسيحيين والفكر عنهم وقتها سترد فيما بعد ( ربما غداً ) لضيق الوقت الآن ...*




> وياريت نعرف منك قصة عبورك تمت اازى ؟


*سأسرد كل شئ وبمنتهى الصراحة والوضوح ...*
*أشكرك على متابعتك ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*كيف أكتشفت خدعة المسيح عيسى بن مريم ؟*​

*ستجد هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل فى منتدى الحوار الأسلامى بعنوان *
*( أفلا يتدبرون القرآن (1) )*
*إسقاط القداسة عن القرآن شئ فى منتهى الصعوبة ..*
*لماذا ؟*
*لأن القرآن أحاط نفسه بهالات قوية شرسة تمنع المسلم ( وبكل قوة ) من أن يعارض الكلمات أو يفكر حتى فى مجرد تفنيدها ...( لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه )*
*أكتشفت ( من خلال رحلة بحثى عن الحقيقة ) أن الأيمان بالقرآن شئ والأيمان بالله الواحد شئ آخر أو هكذا يجب أن يكون *
*كيف تحدث القرآن عن المسيح ومن هو عيسى بن مريم ؟*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (29 نوفمبر 2011)

اولا اشكرك بايبل على الاستضافه الرائعه لعملاق مثل عبود 

ثانيا اشكرك عبود على امتاعنا بسرد رائع ومشوق بل ومثير لشخص رائع احب البركه فاتت اليه 
لا اجد كلاما يصف روعه الموضوع 
منتظر المزيد من التشويق 
تحيه من قلب يسوع للجميع


----------



## Critic (29 نوفمبر 2011)

استمتعت بمداخلاتك يا عبود


----------



## apostle.paul (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*روعة بجد
اول مرة اقرا اختبار بملامح حقيقة زى كدا
تجربة انسان مجرب ومختبر فعلا
وانا سبق وقولتلك قبلا هتيجى للمسيح وانا واثق 
ومخيبتش املى فيك
كمل فكلنا اذان صاغية 
لقد امتعتنا يا عزيزى .........
*


----------



## bob (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*كلام مشوق عزيزي عبود 
و متابع لباقي الحوار بشغف
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2011)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> اولا اشكرك بايبل على الاستضافه الرائعه *لعملاق* مثل عبود


عملاق مرة واحدة ؟؟
كده أتغر فى نفسى ...أشكرك على متابعتك وتشجيعك 



> لا اجد كلاما يصف روعه الموضوع


*الروعة تأتى فقط ممن أحبنا وبذل نفسه من أجلنا ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*الله كما عرفته فى القرآن*​

*هو فرد قدوس بلا صاحبة أو ولد العزيز وهو الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن وهو على كل شئ قدير ..*
*( لامانع وصف جميل أو أسماء رنانة بديعة ) *
*الجبار المتكبر المتعالى وهو القاهر فوق عباده وهو الواحد القهار ...*
*( لماذا ؟)*
*لماذا تتعالى عن البشر ؟ ..*
*لماذا تتكبر عليهم ؟ ...*
*أخلقتنا كى تتكبر وتتجبر وتتعالى على خلقك ؟ ...*
*أيجدُر بك يا ( رحمن يا رحيم ) مثل هذه الفعال ؟*
*يا أالله ...كيف ؟*
*من منكم ياسادة يتكبر ويتعالى على أبنه ؟ ...*
*أسأل الآباء والأمهات هنا وأسال كل من رزقه الله بذرية ...يا الله أنا أحرم نفسى من متع الدنيا كى يستمتع أبنى ...*
*يا ألله ...أنا لا أضع لقمة فى فمى قبل أن يشبع أبنى ...*
*يا أالله ... لا استطيع أن ألبس بدلة جديدة قبل أن أكسى أبنى ...*
*فما بالك وأنت الخالق الواهب الرازق ؟؟*
*كيف تستقيم لفظة الحنِّان مع لفظة المتكبر ...*
*كيف؟؟!!*

*أنا لا أفهم ...*
*إلا أن نكون مخلوقات حقيرة تافهة ...*
*فما هى حاجتك الى المُحتَقرين ماهو أفتقارك إلى التوافة من البشر ؟*
*وكيف تتساوى لفظة المنَّان مع وصفك بالمتعالى ؟...*
*منَّان وفى نفس الوقت متعالى ...؟*
*وفى ذات الوقت تأمرنى بألا تعرف شمالى ما انفقت يمينى ؟؟؟*

*ولكن ومع ذلك دعونى أتهم فهمى *
*ودعونى أسفه من عقلى *
*ودعونى أحتقر نفسى ... لعله عنى يرضى .. *
*لعله يتجاوز عن سوء مسلكى وغباء أعتقادى فيه ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*ومع هذه الصفات الإيجابية المُطلقة فى القرآن نجد الله يصدمنا بأشياء هى ( فى رأيى المتواضع ) ولا أعتقد أنه أكثر تواضعاً من المفسرين أنفسهم نصطدم بشئ عجيب :*
*( أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا منكم )*

*هذا يعنى وبكل وضوح أن الله لم يكن يعلم ثم علم ...*
*فرض عليهم الجهاد ( ليعلم ) من يتبع الرسول ومن ينقلب على عقبيه أو هناك هُراءات أكثر من ذلك (؟!)*

*مثال آخر : ( ستدخلون المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله محلقين رؤوسكم ومقصرين )*

*ولما طرحت هذا السؤال فى المنتدى الأسلامى ( ماهو معنى إن شاء الله فى هذه الآية ) تلقيت أجوبة هى الهزل بعينها *
*حيث راح الكثير يلتف ويقول ويسرد لنا أقوال المفسرين ( التى أعرفها وأحفظها عن ظهر قلب ) *
*وراح البعض الآخر يقول لآ هذا المفسر قد أخطأ *
*والمفسر ذاك قد أجتهد الى آخره من خزعبلات وشرح مالم يقله الله نفسه فى محاولة لأخفاء ماالله مبديه (!!)*
*أنظر ...كيف يتهمون المفسرين بالأجتهاد والخطأ ؟*
*هم لا يريديون للقرآن الخطأ ولايريدون لمحمد أن ينطق على هواه ..*
*بل هموا كل الهوى ..مع أن المفسرين لم يأتوا بشئ من عندياتهم (!)*

*وهذا إن دل *
*فأنه يدل على أن المسلم يتهم عقله قبل أن يتهم نص قرآنى وصل اليه بالتواتر ولا ينبغى له ان يناقش وألا وقع فى المحظور وكفر وخرج عن الملة ...*


*حسناً فلتخرج عن الملة وما الضير فى هذا ؟؟​*

*أخروجك عن الملة الأسلامية يعنى ويستوجب ويستلزم أنك رفضت الله ؟؟​*​

*أم يعنى فقط أننى رفضت كل تلك الخزعبلات التى لا تعرف لها رأساً من قدم ؟​*​


*أنهم **يريدون الربط ما بين القرآن ومايقول وبين قبولك لربك خالقاً واحداً ..*
*لأنه وببساطة (عقلية ) خروجك عن نطاق التحليق القرآنى سيعنى بالضرورة أن محمداً نبياً كاذباً ...*
*ولو سطعت تلك الحقيقة فى الأذهان او رودت كمجرد ومضة سؤال سيتبعها الكثير ..*
*سيتبعها أن ترفض البخارى والذين معه *
*وسيتبعها أن ترفض السيرة العطرة المُعطرة *
*وفى النهاية سترفض القرآن جملة وتفصيلاً وتكتفى بسماعه فى سرادقات العزاء التى يفترض انها عزاء لأهل المتوفى ومطالبته بالصبر على فراق الأحبة فإذا بالقارئ يقرأ *
*( نارأً أحاط بهم سُرادقها ) ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*أتريدون أن تهدوا من أضل الله ؟؟*​
*هذه احدى التعليقات التى تلقيتها ذات مرة فى منتدى أسلامى من أحد المشاركين فى موضوع سألت فيه عن هذه الاية فإذا بالمشارك الفذ والعضو المنتدب يُقرع الأعضاء الذين راحوا يردون على شخصى المتواضع ويشاركون ويثرثرون نقلاً عن نقل *
*لا نقلاً عن عقل ..واين العقل فى ضلالة تسبب فيها الله ؟*
*فتدخل العضو البتار بتلك الاية العجيبة وهو لايدرى (مسكين) أنه يزيد الطين بَّلة *
*أتريدون أن تهدوا من أضل الله ؟!!*

*حتى تدخل السيف البتار فقام ببتر الموضوع والحمد لله انه لم يبتر معه يداى جزاءاً وفاقا ثم بعدها تم حذفه وكأنه عورة يجب أن تُستر كما ستروا الرؤوس السائلة تحت مزاعم قال الله وقال الرسول *

*ويضل الله الظالمين ويفعل الله مايشاء *
*( فى المقابل ) *
*ولا تتبع الهوى فيضلك الشيطان (؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)*
*لو بيدى لوضعت ألف علامة أستفهام ...*

*أتريدون أن تهدوا من أضل الله ؟*
*( فى المقابل )*
*ولقد أضل الشيطان منكم جبلا كثيرا افلم تكونوا تعقلون ؟؟*
*نعقل كيف يعنى ؟؟؟*

*إن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة زينا لهم أعمالهم *
*فى المقابل*
*وزين لهم الشيطان ما كانوا يعملون (؟؟؟) *

*الأمثلة لا حصر لها ...*
*لكن يبقى السؤال عجب العُجاب *
*من المضل ومن المزين ؟ ...*
*أالله أم أبليس ؟ ما الفارق بينهما ؟*

*سيتضح لكل ذى لُب أن السؤال بلا أجابة ..إن كان الله هو الواحد القاهر الصمد الفرد الى آخر أسمائه التسع وتسعون ...*
*فلماذا لم يضعوا أسم ( المُضل ) فى أسمائه الحسنى ؟؟*
*لماذا لم يضعوا أسم ( المُزيِّن ) بشدة على الياء مكسورة *
*ولله السماء الحُسنى فادعوه بها *

*أفيصح أن أدعوه قائلاً : يامُزين يا مُفتن يا مُغوى يا مُضل ؟؟*

*يامُزين زين لى أعمالى وأحشرنى على ضفاف نهر السين *
*يا مُفتن أفتنى بدنياك وخفف عنى هذا الدين *
*يا مُغوىِّ أغونى بالحريم قاصرات الطرف عين *
*يا مُضل لا تضلنى وأكفنى شر بضائع الصين *

*أيصح منى هذا ؟*
*إن صح ...فهذا يعنى أن الله والشيطان كيان واحد مشترك فى الأفعال أعلاه *
*وتعالى الله وتقدس أسمه عما يصفون ...*
*وإن لم يصح....فإن القرآن المحمدى لا يعرف من هو الله حقيقةً ..​
*


----------



## DAWOODx (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*مبــــدع يا (بـــــــاشا)(عبود) .*

*بعد اذنكم.*

*ســؤال استاذ : عبود.*

*هو كله اسلاميات ,فين المسيــح ؟؟*


----------



## Bent el Massih (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*اسلوب مشوق جدا وممتع
منتظرين الباقي ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 ديسمبر 2011)

DAWOODx قال:


> *مبــــدع يا (بـــــــاشا)(عبود) .*
> 
> *بعد اذنكم.*
> 
> ...


*أزاى بقى ؟؟*
أول شهاداتى لم أضع قصة بل وضعت قصيدة شرحت ما كنت فيه وما أصبحت عليه بعنوان (* صرخة ألم *)
ثم وضعت قصيدة باللهجة المصرية العامية أيضاً فى قسم الشهادات تحت عنوان ( *دم الحبيب* ) ...
*هذا ما أستطعته ولن أستطع أن أفى بحقه ...مهما حاولت ...*
أذا كان لديك سؤال محدد فأسأله وسأجيبك بكل صراحة ووضوح
أنا لم أشاهد ولم تحدث معى معجزة كى أرويها ...
*المعجزة الحقيقية عى أنه أرانى نفسه ...*
*وياللعجب أنه أرانى نفسه من خلال كتابى الذى كنت أتبعه وأحفظه واصلى به ...(!!)*
هذه هى معجزته معى ...كل ما سبق هاهنا يقول :
*أنه مهما أحاطت بك الظلمة فستبصر نوره هو* 
*إن بحثت عنه فسيريك نفسه ...*

*ولكن كُلٌ حسب مايعطى رب المجد ...*
*لو أعطاك قراءة سيريك نفسه من خلالها... *
*ولو أعطاك جهالة فسوف يقشعها ...*
*ولو أعطى لنفسك أيماناً فلسوف يُثبتها ...*
*ولو بحثت عن الصداقة فستجده صديق ..*
*إذا سلكت سبيله فسترى نوره ساطعاً *
*فى نهاية الطريق ...*
*هذا هو مسيحى الذى به آمنت ...*​​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*ول






كن كُلٌ حسب مايعطى رب المجد ...
لو أعطاك قراءة سيريك نفسه من خلالها... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *ولو أعطاك جهالة فسوف يقشعها ...*
> *ولو أعطى لنفسك أيماناً فلسوف يُثبتها ...*
> *ولو بحثت عن الصداقة فستجده صديق ..*
> *إذا سلكت سبيله فسترى نوره ساطعاً *
> ...



*هو ده مسيحنا حبيبنا فادينا--به كلنا امنا--- انت عرفته بجد ------ افرح لك---- الرب يباركك و يسكن فيك دائما*
*متايعه------*


----------



## بايبل333 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*رجاء اخ عبود ان تكمل المسيحيات يكفى الاسلام وما فية دعنا نتكلم مع المسيح ومعك وتاثيرة فى حياتك*


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*أولا ً الف مليون مبروك يا أخ عبود على عبورك من الظلمة للنور..*
*و بصلى لمن لم يعبروا بعد..*

*و بشكرك على السرد الرائع الجميل البسيط الذى يجذب القارئ و لا يتركه الا بعد ان ينتهى الكلام مثلما حدث معى الأن فقد قرآت كل حرف كتبته و أنا فرحاً بنور المسيح الذى ملأ قلبك و عقلك و كيانك.*

*و بشكر بايبل على فتح الموضوع الجميل ده.*

*و عندى سؤال يتفرع منه عدة أسئلة و لك حرية الإجابة لأنه أسألتى حساسة و لو حتمس أمنك أنت و أسرتك فأرجوك لا تجاوب: *
*أنت واضح انك مصرى فهل تركت مصر؟ و مش مهم رحت فين..*
*لو نعم كيف؟ و هل قابلتك صعوبات؟*

*و أرجوك تكمل فى الإسلاميات (لو فى حاجة لسه مقلتهاش)..*
*لأننا يا جماعة عايزين نعرف الناس المؤمنة بالإسلام بتفكر إزاى و بتتصرف إزاى و أيه اللى بيجذبهم و اللى بينفرهم من الإسلام عشان نقدر نكسب عابرين جدد.*


----------



## TELLER (3 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الله كما عرفته فى القرآن*​
> 
> *هو فرد قدوس بلا صاحبة أو ولد العزيز وهو الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن وهو على كل شئ قدير ..*
> *( لامانع وصف جميل أو أسماء رنانة بديعة ) *
> ...


 

ما هذا يا عبود
لم اتوقع منك ان تقع فى نفس الخطا  فى التعامل مع القران
لقد ذكرت لك سابقا انه عندما تتعامل مع القران لا يصح ان تنتزع منه  لفظ وتبدا فى تفسيره دون معرفة علاقته بما حوله
ولكنك للاسف وقعت فى الخطا مرة اخرى !!!!
فاذا اردت ان تفهم معنى لفظ المتكبر  فيجب ان تاتى بالاية التى وردت فيها وهى
* (هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلامُ الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ)*

*فكل الصفات الواردة فى الاية ختمت  بجملة  عن ما يشركون*
فتكون المتكبر عن ما يشركون اى المتعاظم عن ما يعبد دونه من  اوثان وبشر واى شىء

ويجب ان تعرف الفرق بين متكبر عن ومتكبر على

لن اعتبر هذا سطحية منك فى التعامل  مع القران 
ولكن ساعتبره سهوا
ولى عودة  معك لنسير معا على طريق النور


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*الأخ تيللر بعد صباح الخير ...*
لا نريد أن نصدع الناس هنا بالخلافات الأسلامية ...يمكننا التحاور سوياً فى المنتدى الأسلامى ...واعتقد أن كلانا على قدر من النزاهة وأهلاً للحوار
أشكرك لتفهمك حيث طلب الأخوة هنا الكف عن الأسلاميات
ولامانع عندى بالبدء هناك *...وتحت أمرك ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 ديسمبر 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *رجاء اخ عبود ان تكمل المسيحيات يكفى الاسلام وما فية دعنا نتكلم مع المسيح ومعك وتاثيرة فى حياتك*


*سلام *
*هدوء*
*سكينة*
*أطمئنان*
*تعامل أرقى ( وإن كنت لم اتنازل عن روح السخرية )*
*تأكدى من أنه لن يفرط فى ...*
ليس هو (المتكبر) ولا هو (الجبار) ...
*من آمن بى ولو مات فسيحيا* 
*ماذا تريد أيضاً ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 ديسمبر 2011)

SAVIORS.SON قال:


> *و عندى سؤال يتفرع منه عدة أسئلة و لك حرية الإجابة لأنه أسألتى حساسة و لو حتمس أمنك أنت و أسرتك فأرجوك لا تجاوب: *
> *أنت واضح انك مصرى فهل تركت مصر؟ و مش مهم رحت فين..*
> *لو نعم كيف؟ و هل قابلتك صعوبات؟*
> *لم أترك مصر ولن أتركها ...*
> ...


*وأنا أشاركك الرأى لأن أختلافات الثقافات الدينية تقف حجر عثرة أمام الكثيرين ...*
*(مثال) : قراءة القرآن باللغة العربية ( بالرغم من صعوبة الكثير من المعانى ) تجعل تقبل قراءة الأنجيل أمراً فى غاية الصعوبة *
*(مثال آخر) : الوحى بالنسبة للمسلم هو عبارة عن "حصة أملاء" فكيف سيتفهم أنجيل مثل "متى" ؟*
*صعب جداً* ...*أنت فى حاجة الى مستوى فكرى معين كى تستوعب ...ولذلك يتم هدم فكرة ( مجرد التفكير) فى قراءة "متى" ( على سبيل المثال ) بأن يتم توجيه أسئلة هى السخف بعينه من "متى"؟ ومتى كتب؟ وكيف كتب؟ وماهو الدليل على ماكتب ؟واين كذا ؟وهل يعقل كيت ؟.....الخ *


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

رائع هو طرحك اخي الغالي
فكل مشاركه تستحق الالاف من التقييم 

متابعه
وتقبل مروري وتحياتي لك


----------



## DAWOODx (4 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> هذه هى معجزته معى ...كل ما سبق هاهنا يقول :
> *أنه مهما أحاطت بك الظلمة فستبصر نوره هو*
> *إن بحثت عنه فسيريك نفسه ...*
> 
> ...


 

*تقف نفسي صامته امامك ,,

لك اقدم تقديرى,,

سلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل يكون معك ,,
اخى الحبيب.
*


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (4 ديسمبر 2011)

أشكرك عبود للرد على و على كل شخص منفرداً و أنتظر تكملة موضوع خلاصك و عبورك و منتظرك فى قسم الإسلاميات حتى لا يتحول القسم هنا لإسلاميات فقد كان معك و مع أخوتى الزملاء بالموقع كل الحق.


----------



## TELLER (4 ديسمبر 2011)

TELLER قال:


> ما هذا يا عبود
> لم اتوقع منك ان تقع فى نفس الخطا فى التعامل مع القران
> لقد ذكرت لك سابقا انه عندما تتعامل مع القران لا يصح ان تنتزع منه لفظ وتبدا فى تفسيره دون معرفة علاقته بما حوله
> ولكنك للاسف وقعت فى الخطا مرة اخرى !!!!
> ...


 
*الأخ تيللر بعد صباح الخير ...*
لا نريد أن نصدع الناس هنا بالخلافات الأسلامية ...يمكننا التحاور سوياً فى المنتدى الأسلامى ...واعتقد أن كلانا على قدر من النزاهة وأهلاً للحوار
أشكرك لتفهمك حيث طلب الأخوة هنا الكف عن الأسلاميات
ولامانع عندى بالبدء هناك *...وتحت أمرك ...* 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

صباح الخير يا عبود
طبعا تعليقى على كلامك هو بغرض فهم تجربتك -- والا فما الهدف من الموضوع
فاحببت فقط ان ارى طريقة فهمك لاله الاشلام
وقد وضحت لى
وسانتظر رؤيتك للعقيدة  المسيحية
وشكرا لك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*من بعد إذن حضراتكم سنعطى مثالاً هنا للأخ تيللر :*



> *ويجب ان تعرف الفرق بين متكبر عن ومتكبر على*


*أعتقد أن لغتى العربية سليمة لم يصبها العطب بعد ....*
*ولا اعتقد أنه سيصيبها...*


> *( المتكبر ) من أسماء الله تعالى العظيم ذو الكبرياء أو المتعالي عن صفات الخلق *
> *كابر ) فلان فلانا طاوله بالكبر وقال أنا أكبر منك وفلانا على حقه جاحده وغالبه عليه وفي الخبر أو الحق عاند فيه*
> *( أنظر المعجم الوسيط )*



*سُبْحانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ } يقول: تنزيهاً لله وتبرئة له عن شرك المشركين به.*
*أى ليس بالمعنى الذى أوردته انت (!)*
*



ٱلْمُتَكَبِّرُ } أى: الشديد الكبرياء، والعظمة والجلالة، والتنزه عما لا يليق بذاته. وهاتان الصفتان - الجبار المتكبر - صفتا مدح بالنسبة لله - تعالى -، وصفتا ذم بالنسبة لغيره - تعالى -، وفى الحديث الصحيح عن أبى هريرة " أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، قال فيما يرويه عن ربه: " الكبرياء ردائى، والعظمة إزارى، فمن نازعنى فى واحد منهما قصمته. ثم قذفته فى النار " ". (تفسير طنطاوى)

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا أعتقد أنك أفضل من طنطاوى والطبرى ...*
*أدخلتنا فى متاهات تفسيرية ولم أكن أريد التطرق لها ..*
*



			ويجب ان تعرف الفرق بين متكبر عن ومتكبر على

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أعرفته أنت الآن ؟؟*
*لا أعرف لفظة مُتكبر عن (!!) ...لكن أعرف متعالى عن كذا ..يسمو عن كذا ...يترفع عن كذا ..*
*أما المتكبر فهى كما أوردتها لك عاليه وليست من عندى ...*


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*صلوا ع النبي يا أحبة *

*الأخ تيلر .... لتترك الأخ عبود أن يكمل ويسرد قصته الشخصية -تركه للأسلام , وعبوره للمسيحية- *
*لو كنت تريد التعقيب فعقب معه في موضوع خاص بينكما في القسم الأسلامي أو ع الخاص*
*فتعقيباتك هنا لن تفيد القارئ أنما هي تصدع صورتك كمسلم حالي متمسك بدينه يعقب علي مسلم سابق عبر ..... تحياتي*
​


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*ممتاز يا عبود .... هدوءك وسلامك الداخلي الواضح في الطرح .... ربنا يبارك حياتك ويُكمل معك *

*بقولك صحيح .... معندكش بقي شغلانة ليا في شكرة السياحة دية *
*موافق أنا أبقي مدير تسويق ... مش مشكلة عادي يعني *
*ولو موافق أنت راسلني وتاني يوم هكون في مصر ,,,*​


----------



## بايبل333 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*رائع يا اخ عبود 
والاخ تيللر رجاء لا تحاول ان تجعل الموضوع أسلاميات
اخ عبـــــود هل علمت العائلة بعبورك .؟


*​


----------



## TELLER (4 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من بعد إذن حضراتكم سنعطى مثالاً هنا للأخ تيللر :*
> 
> 
> *أعتقد أن لغتى العربية سليمة لم يصبها العطب بعد ....*
> ...


 
للاسف وقعت فى خطا اخر يا عبود ونسيت ان تعدد التفاسير هو من معجزات القران
فانظر الى هذا
 تفسير زاد المسير في علم التفسير/ ابن الجوزي 
تفسيره لهذه الجزئية هو
 المتعالي عن صفات الخلق.

وبالتالى لا يصلح ان تاخذ معنى كلمة من المعجم لتعرف معناها فى القراءن

وتذكر ان القران يقول وليس كمثله شىء فلا تقارن صفات الانسان بصفات الله لان ذلك تجسد
وهو فكر مسيحى

ولا اقصد دخول فى اسلاميات ولكن شىء بالشىء يذكر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 ديسمبر 2011)

TELLER قال:


> للاسف وقعت فى خطا اخر يا عبود ونسيت ان ......


 
كما نرى التشتيت فى الدم ...
*يا أخ تيللر أنا أحترمك وأقدرك* ولا أريد أن أتجاهل مشاركاتك ..
ولكن الأخوة هنا لنا عليهم حقوق وقد رأوا أن نتوقف عن الأسلاميات ..
*ياسيدى أنا تحت أمرك* فى أى موضوع منفصل ولكن فى منتدى الحوار الأسلامى ...ضع مايحلو لك وسأناقشك بمنتهى الحرية والشفافية والأحترام ...
سأرد عليك بموجز مُبسط فى المشاركة التالية لننهى هذا ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*هذه القصيدة كُتبت فى قسم القصص والعبر ...*
*ولامانع من أن أكررها لأخونا "تيللر" لعل رسالتى تتضح :*


*صياد خرج*
*من داره*
*سارح لرزق *
*عياله*
*فى ليلة بدر..*​

*ألتقى بشيخ*
*واقف له*
*ع الطريق*
*قاله*
*يابن آدم بربك*
*ماتغتر..*​ 
*أسمعنى أنا لك*
*صديق*
*تنزل بحور*
*فى ليلة نو*
*تصبح ياعينى*
*غريق*​ 
*قاله ياسيدنا*
*فيك مين يكتم* 
*السر ؟*
*مهما ان على بنا*
*الموج*
*وراح شايلنا لفوق*
*مهما هاجمنا*
*البحر*​ 
*أكيد فى يوم*
*راح أرجع*
*ألقى **المسيح*
*ع البر ...*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 ديسمبر 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *رائع يا اخ عبود *​
> 
> *والاخ تيللر رجاء لا تحاول ان تجعل الموضوع أسلاميات*
> *اخ عبـــــود هل علمت العائلة بعبورك .؟*​


لا العائلة لم تعلم بالعبور ...لأن العبور يخصنى وحدى ..
أنا أتربيت على الحرية زى ماشرحت قبل كده ..
يعنى فى وقفة العيد اللى فات كان فيه صيام وكنا فى زيارات عائلية ولم أكن صائماً ...أمى واخى كانا صائمين ...
لم يسألنى أحد لماذا ولا كيف ...لكن الموضوع عادى
كذلك أولادى ..حتى فى رمضان لم يسألنى أحدهم ولم أسألهم بدورى ...
قد يرى بعضهم أن هذا أنفلات ...
تفكك أسرى ...
قلة أيمان من الوالدين أو على الأقل أهمالهما فى التربية ...
وأنا أحذوا حذوهما ...
هناك فرق شاسع بين الديانة المحررة فى البطاقات وبين العقيدة الراسخة فى القلوب والأذهان والعقول ...
لايمكن أجبار أبنى على الصيام أو أداء الفرائض وقلبه مشغولاً عن صاحبها ..أو غير مقتنع ...
لايمكن أن أضربه كى يتجه الى هذا الأله المنتظر فى الموعد المحدد وألا ............
هذا درب من العبث والخبال أن تطلب منى محبتك وانت لى كارهاً 
ضرب من الجنون أن تخضعنى لمجرد أنك تريد أخضاعى 
لمجرد أن تطلب مذلتى !!
أحتقارى لنفسى ..!!
وأحتقار كل من لم يسجد لهذا الأله ...!!
ساروى قصة سريعة وقريبة جداً ...الجمعة قبل الماضية ذهب أبنى لأداء الصلاة ولما عاد وجدته مبتسماً يروى لى ما ردده شيخ الزاوية ( وهو رجل مُعمم من رجال الأزهر ) وكان يتحدث عن الزكاة والصدقة ...ويروى لهم حديثاً صحيحاً مخلصه أن سيدة أتت للرسول وفى يدها سوارين من ذهب ...
فقال لها هل تصدقتى ؟قالت : لا ,,,فقال أوتريدين أن يسورك الله بسوارين من نار يوم القيامة (!!!!!!!!!!!!)
فخلعت السوارين وألقت بهما فى حجر الرسول وقالت : هى لله ولرسوله صدقة (؟؟؟!!!!!)
وكان التعليق منه صادماً لى ( لم أتدخل أبداً ولم أعلق )
*تعليقه : هو الرسول كان بيقلب النسوان زمان ؟؟؟*
أشحت بوجهى عنه كى لا تفضحنى الأبتسامة وقلت له :
هل تشك فى هذا الحديث ؟ 
*فقال (بمنتهى البساطة والعفوية ) طبعاً ...كان المفروض ياخد منها زكاة المال ويسيب لها الأسورتين ...*
*مش برضه كده ؟*
*هذا الشبل من ذاك الأسد* ...


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ساروى قصة سريعة وقريبة جداً ...الجمعة قبل الماضية ذهب أبنى لأداء الصلاة ولما عاد وجدته مبتسماً يروى لى ما ردده شيخ الزاوية ( وهو رجل مُعمم من رجال الأزهر ) وكان يتحدث عن الزكاة والصدقة ...ويروى لهم حديثاً صحيحاً مخلصه أن سيدة أتت للرسول وفى يدها سوارين من ذهب ...
> فقال لها هل تصدقتى ؟قالت : لا ,,,فقال أوتريدين أن يسورك الله بسوارين من نار يوم القيامة (!!!!!!!!!!!!)
> فخلعت السوارين وألقت بهما فى حجر الرسول وقالت : هى لله ولرسوله صدقة (؟؟؟!!!!!)
> وكان التعليق منه صادماً لى ( لم أتدخل أبداً ولم أعلق )
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*ابن الوز عوام :t4:*​


----------



## tonyturboman (5 ديسمبر 2011)

> *هذا الشبل من ذاك الأسد* ...


:new6::new6:


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*عبود مردتش عليا في الديل بتعنا ليه *​


----------



## dodoz (5 ديسمبر 2011)

_مبروك عليك الخلاص _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك ويرشدك_​


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*من شابه أباه فما ظلم.*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *عبود مردتش عليا في الديل بتعنا ليه *​


*شكل كدا  إنك مش الوحيد إلى حاول يعمل معاه ديل ههههههههههههههههههههه*
* اكيد عنده لسته ههههههه*
* الرب يبارككم*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*



هذا الشبل من ذاك الأسد ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ههههههههههه ولد بيشغل دماغه---- الرب يباركه-- تفرح بيه-- بس اكيد لما يكبر شويه  اكيد هتكلمه عن الرب-- او هتخليه هو إلى يفتح معاك كلام--- صلاتنا لكل العائله*


----------



## scream man (5 ديسمبر 2011)

مبروك عبود عبده عبود ..........


----------



## rania79 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههه جامدة حوار الاسورة دى والكومينت بتاع ابنك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه جامدة حوار الاسورة دى والكومينت بتاع ابنك


 ده حديث صحيح فعلا 
وده أقل تعليق عليه من عقل بيور
أشكرك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*أنتهت الأسئلة والا فيه ؟*
*أنا مستعد ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 ديسمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *عبود مردتش عليا في الديل بتعنا ليه *​


 توين حبيبى مش قصدت أنسى مشاركتك ...آسف...
فرع السياحة الدينية قفلته للأسف من فترة ...وبعدين لو عندك جلابية بيضا ممكن أفتحه تانى بس غير الأسم ..*وأنا أضرب لك زبيبة من عندنا فى مصر هنا ورزقى ورزقك على الله* 
المناسك سهلة مش تخاف دول هما سبع لفات هنا وسبعة هناك ووقفة فى الشمس على جبل وتنزل ترمى شوية حجارة 
*ودمتم ...*
*أما لو حبيت فرع السياحة بتاعتنا أياه ( شرم والغردقة) فدول موقوفين بسبب التحرير ...*
*وياعالم الجماعة أياهم هيفتحوا لنا أية ويقفلوا لنا أية *


----------

